# .22LR SD Ammo



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

If there is such a thing, what would be the best SD ammo for the .22LR?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Some good info found here:

http://www.firearmstactical.com/briefs27.htm
http://www.firearmstactical.com/briefs.htm

Because .22LR is often very short on penetration, the usual technique is to fire bursts to the head, hoping to get a penetrating shot into the ocular cavity. Basically, shoot 'em in the eye.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would have to say the yellowjackets at hypervelocity

and yes I consider the 22lr for defense to be the 
eye ear nose and throat doctor


----------



## Capt Cook (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Some good info found here:
> 
> http://www.firearmstactical.com/briefs27.htm
> http://www.firearmstactical.com/briefs.htm
> ...


From the looks of the test results I have to say that I liked the CCI Quik Shok 32 gr. HP. They did just what they were supposed to do. They broke apart inside & that is going to cause a nasty wound that only a trained Doctor & some X-Rays are going to fix properly.

I wish I could find some around here but I can only find them online & the shipping cost kills that idea.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I would second the Quick Shok's as well. It's what I keep in my little Beretta tip-up. CCI in general have been the most reliable .22lr brand that I've used so far, with only one misfire in thousands of rounds. 

The Yellowjackets mentioned above might be a good choice, but they have a slightly wierd bullet shape that doesn't always feed well in an automatic. They do seem to pack a wallop for a .22 though. Shoot several hundred before carrying.

PhilR.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.goldenloki.com/ammo/gel/22lr/gel22lr.htm


----------

